# PCB Pier



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

Did the price go up to $7.50 a person on the pier yesterday ??? Did the yearly pass go up as well ?? They are going to make it so a person cant afford to go...


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

They did not go up on Panama City Beach(PCB) pier...because one doesn't exist right now...They DID go up on Pensacola Beach(PB) pier to 7.50, but the yearly pass actually dropped 30 a year.


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

did they change the yearly pass to calender year or not?


----------

